# Sichere Stillstandsüberwachung



## Wignatz (18 Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Eine, in unserere kleinen Werkzeugmaschine, vorhandene Spindel hängt an einem Regler mit Integrierter Sicherheit (STO).
Diese Spindel hat keinen Geber oder Sensoren zu Drahzahlüberwachung und kann bis zu 800001/min! An dieser Spindel hängen KEINE scharfkantige Werkzeuge.

Meine Frage:
Wie kann ich sicherstellen, das die Spindel steht und nicht noch am austrudeln ist, WENN z.B. der Regler ausfällt?
Gibt es Stillstandswächter für diese hohen Drehzahlen (Frequenzen)?

Gruß


----------



## Ralle (18 Januar 2012)

Ich weiß, dass Pilz solche Module hat, wenn ich recht erinnere, auch für das PNOZ-Multi. Bei der Drehzahl könntest du u.U. ja noch einen Baustein dazwischenschalten, die die Impulszahl reduziert (Zählbaustein, der alle 100 Impulse einen Ausgangsimpuls bringt z.Bsp.)


----------



## blasterbock (18 Januar 2012)

Von SEW gibt es auch solche Module, die auch direkt per Y-Kabel die Motorgeber einlesen können.
Für eine Abschaltung nach PL d brauchst Du aber einen sicheren Geber oder zwei normale Geber.
Wir setzen da parallel einen Sick-Laser ein, geht bei Dir natürlich nicht.

Auf Anfrage können Dir die Hersteller der Sicherheitstechnik aber sicherlich weitergehende Tips geben.


----------



## Safetyman (18 Januar 2012)

Von Siemens gibt es einen sensorlosen Stillstandswächter der die Phasen abgreift. (SIL3, PLe, Kat.4)
Bzw. gibt es auch einen Derehzahlwächter der mit Standard Sensoren (Geber oder Näherungsschalter) ebenfalls SIL3, PLe, Kat.4 erreicht.


----------



## Drucky89 (18 Januar 2012)

Von der Geschwindigkeit her könnte auch das hier passen http://www.astech.de/german/vlm320_d.html.


----------



## Wignatz (20 Januar 2012)

Ok vielen Dank schonmal.

Ich schau nochmal bei den einzelnen Hersteller nach.
Da wir ja keinen Geber haben kommt nur ein Stillstandswächter infrage, der die Phasen abgreift


----------



## Safety (20 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
sehe Dir das Gerät mal an.


----------



## Hitschkock (22 Januar 2012)

Hi

Frage: Die Stillstandswächter über den Phasen sagt aber nichts zur Drehzahl aus! Wenn es gerade erst ausgefallen ist trudelt die Achse noch, aber wird schon als stehend gemeldet. Desweiteren ist fraglich ob bei FU freq. über 60Hz von diesen Geräten überhaupt erkannt wird. Wir haben von IFM einstellbare Beros die an die SPS eine Log 1/0 raus geben
http://www.ifm.com/ifmde/web/dsfs!DI5005.html
wenn die Achse (Zentriefugen) steht.


----------



## Safety (22 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
 der bestimmungsgemäße Gebrauch ist im Datenblatt aufgeführt. Ob das Gerät für diesen Anwendungszeck geeignet ist, ist zu prüfen!
Aber es steht da auchg Messkreis AC 0-3000Hz


----------



## Safety (22 Januar 2012)

Hallo Hitschkock,
ob der von Dir im Link ersichtliche Sensor für Sicherheitsfunktionen geeigent kann man an den Angaben nicht ablesen.
Aber nach dem was ich da lesen kann maximal PLb


----------



## Hitschkock (23 Januar 2012)

Hi Safety,
Ok wenn es so nicht sicher genug ist nehme doch zwei solche Schalter und ein PNOZ (nummer weis ich gerade nicht) und vergleiche diese miteinander.
Das sollte doch sicher genug sein, oder.


----------



## MSB (23 Januar 2012)

Also im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten, hört sich das Pilz-Modul das von Safety vorgeschlagen wurde, doch sehr gut an.
Da man mehr oder weniger keinerlei mechanischen Aufwand hat, wäre das sicher die günstigste Lösung.

Das IFM-Modul hingegen würde ich, für eine Sicherheitsapplikation, auch wenn du 10 von den Dingern an die Spindel schraubst, für ziemlich ungeeignet halten.
Schon alleine das wirklich jeder mit einem Schraubendreher die Ansprechdrezhahl verstellen kann, halte ich für ein No-Go.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Wignatz (23 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mir das PSWZ mal angeschaut und auch gleich noch ein anderes gefunden was eine kleinere Bauform hat (Schaltschrank ist leider RANDvoll).

Und zwar dieses hier:
http://www.dinaelektronik.de/deutsch/downloads/dn3ps2.pdf

Leider find ich die Zeichnungen ein wenig unglücklich...also blicke da noch nicht so ganz durch was das Anschließen von  13/14 und 23/24 betrifft.
Da wir zwei Spindeln überwachen wollen und erst wenn diese stehen soll die Schutztür öffnen.
Ich hätte das nun so angeschlossen:
Ausgang SPS (Tür öffnen) --> Stillstandswächter 1 auf Kontakt 13 --> Stillstandswächter 1 Kontakt  14 auf Stillstandswächter 2 Kontakt 13 --> Stillstandswächter 2 Kontakt 14 auf das Ventil was die Schutztür öffnet!
Die Kontakte 23 beider Wächter sind an +24V angeschlossen und die Kontakte 24 gehen jeweils nochmal auf zwei Eingänge der SPS "Spindeldrehzahl = 0"

Wäre das so richtig?


----------



## Hitschkock (28 Januar 2012)

@MSB 
das habe ich so noch nicht betrachtet, aber du hast recht!

und das dinaelektronik macht auch einen schönen eindruck.


----------



## Safetyman (30 Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute
das gleiche gibt es wie bereit erwähnt auch von Siemens 3TK2810-0
http://dl4.tracepartsonline.net/documents/3TK28100BA01_de.pdf
LG


----------

